# Kids and their boxes



## WiddershinsMama (Dec 13, 2015)

I got a nice sized hidey hut that I painted up to resemble Hagrid's little stone shack and filled it with fleece strips....and Widdershins prefers her shoebox :lol: Kids


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Bindi has at least four different hides/beds in her cage. Wanna know where she sleeps? Under her liner, in a hedgie lump in the middle of her cage. :roll: Before it was under her litter pan. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Ichiro slept in his tent for like 3 nights after that he started under the fleece liner in the loft, then same place but under the wheel. Now he moved to the tunnel, I added some fleece squares because he was stealing the dirty paper towels from the pan under the wheel to cuddle with it... Silly boy. Getting him out of the tunnel must be like a thrill for him! Like a roller coaster. Lol


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Of the four hedgehogs currently in house, ONE sleeps in her little igloo. The other three all liner dive.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep. My girl was great about sleeping in her igloo. Then I went out of town and had a friend watch her for me. He changed the liner and apparently didn't put it back just exactly right and she has liner dived ever since. Although when she got her cage upgrade she slept in a shoebox for a few days before going back to liner diving. :roll:


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Reggie likes to sleep either in one of my shirts or smooshed between his sandbox and the igloo (ie hard plastic). I'll never get it.


----------

